# Specialized Roubaix weight



## howling.fantods (Jan 25, 2005)

Not that I think it's the most important thing in the world, but I've been searching all over the place online to try to find out the weight for the base model aluminum Roubaix frame (with carbon seat stays). Does anyone have any reliable info on these frames?

Thanks.


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

With pedals and minus cages, bottles and computer I think my Roubaix27 (aluminum and carbon mix) weighs in at around 22 lbs. I bought the bike last year and I checked it at the bike shop with their scale. I'm almost positive that was the weight we came up with. Hope this helps


----------

